# First-time J-knives for chopping?



## parmenides (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey everyone, long-time lurker here. I've been fascinated by these forums for a long time but never got around to making an account by now; while I wanted to upgrade from my current knife, I haven't had an opportunity until now due to budget and time constraints.

The first "real" knife I purchased was a Zwilling J.A. Henckels Four Star, which I got on an incredibly steep discount at a kitchen supply shop a long time ago. However, I'm becoming increasingly dissatisfied with the blade geometry, as the vegetables I cut often "accordion" out. After checking some knives out in person at Knifewear, I also realized that the edge in J-knives would reduce the level of effort needed cutting many vegetables, such as in making horizontal cuts to dice onions. 

Underneath you'll find the questionnaire; I appreciate any guidance you all could offer!


*LOCATION*
Canada

*KNIFE TYPE*
Santoku, maybe nakiri

*Are you right or left handed?*
Right-handed

*Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?*
Slight preference for Western

*What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?*
~7-8"

*Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)*
Yes

*What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?*
$100USD


*KNIFE USE*
*Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?*
Home

*What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)*
Slicing, chopping, and mincing vegetables, slicing meats


*What knife, if any, are you replacing?*
Zwilling J.A. Henckels Four Star 8" Chef's knife

*Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)*
Pinch

*What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)*
Push cutting, vertical chopping, slicing

*What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)*

Longer edge retention
Reduced food "wedging"
Better food release
Smoother vertical chopping and push cutting
Out-of-box sharpness

*KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)*
Yes

*Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)*
No

*If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)*
Yes, later on

*Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)*
No; I am often on the move, but maybe later

*SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS*

I prefer blades that are deeper, because they offer better knuckle clearance and are easier to keep in contact with my guide hand while chopping 

I'm in a bind with regards to sharpening; I usually get my knives professionally sharpened because I own only two knives, and can't afford to carry around personal sharpening equipment during my frequent moves. I barely manage to take my few knives with me when I move because they are small enough to carry, and because I am sentimental


----------



## Jakkonoise (Feb 10, 2017)

http://www.hocho-knife.com/tojiro-dp-cobalt-alloy-3-layers-santoku-knife-170mm/:knife:


----------

